# Wedding Music for String Trio/Quartet/Quintet



## AnHero

Any ideas for original (not overplayed or cliched) wedding music for string trio, quartet or quintet?

The bride has already said she *specifically does not want* Canon in D or the Wagner wedding march or the Mendelssohn wedding march, since they are already so overused. I searched the forum and read the other threads for wedding music and they really only included music for organ - there will be no organ at the ceremony - and on top of that they were all pretty often used in weddings.

Anything that you think might sound appropriate for the prelude, the processional or recessional - just throw out ideas. By the way, the wedding has kind of a "nature and birds" theme to it, if that helps spur ideas.

I'm not familiar with more than a few classical works, but off the top of my head, I thought maybe part of Beethoven's 6th symphony might fit, what does everyone think about that?


----------



## Rondo

If you're leaning toward Beethoven, maybe some of his string quartets or piano trios ("Archduke" Op. 97, for one) may be fitting.


----------



## AnHero

Rondo said:


> If you're leaning toward Beethoven, maybe some of his string quartets or piano trios ("Archduke" Op. 97, for one) may be fitting.


Thanks for the recommendation, I'll check it out. I don't think a piano will be there either, it would have to be re-arranged for strings.

I'm really leaning towards any particular composer, but Beethoven is one of the few I've been introduced to.


----------



## Krummhorn

Handel's _Water Music Suite _
JS Bach _Jesu,_ _Joy of Mans' Desiring_


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

How about Vivaldi's Violin Concerto in A Minor RV356?


----------



## mueske

What about:

Beethoven's 13th string quartet; fourth movement http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=E2BCCB3DC8D35C31&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&v=r6Xo3JBmxg0

The beginning, before it gets faster is very suitable I think.

Or the fourth movement from the 14th string quartet? 




Or the second movement from the second string quartet? 




Third

This is actually far more difficult then it sounds, good luck on finding and deciding on a suitable piece.


----------



## webfreak

Another possible...

Mozart - Eine Kleine Nachtmusik - Romance





Or for something faster, you could try

Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba


----------



## AnHero

Wow, thanks for all the ideas, I'll look into all of these and tell you what I think tomorrow.


----------



## Head_case

You might like to listen to Borodin's Serenade for String Quartet - No.2 is his most popular. Alternatively, running transcribed 'pop' music for string quartet might be a good balance. 

Whatever you do, best to avoid the string quartet converting in to an American fiddle group to do friggin' barn dances half way through. That happened in one wedding I was at - the sedate chamber quartet suddenly became hysterical and you could almost hear the yeeeeehaaaaaa!!!! through the notes as the barn dance came on.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Head_case said:


> You might like to listen to Borodin's Serenade for String Quartet - No.2 is his most popular. Alternatively, running transcribed 'pop' music for string quartet might be a good balance.
> 
> Whatever you do, best to avoid the string quartet converting in to an American fiddle group to do friggin' barn dances half way through. That happened in one wedding I was at - the sedate chamber quartet suddenly became hysterical and you could almost hear the yeeeeehaaaaaa!!!! through the notes as the barn dance came on.


Pop music to Strings? Vitamin String Quartet:

http://www.youtube.com/user/vitaminstringquartet?blend=1&ob=4

http://www.vitaminrecords.com/web/page.asp

They've interpretated Queen.

Bohemian Rhapsody anyone?


----------



## Head_case

Yup! 

But the Vitamin String Quartet do it rather well - any other weekend wedding string quartet would struggle to play as fluently! 

Also - the Section Quartet interprets Radiohead and Coldplay. The Ebene Quartet do a strange version of Reservoir Dogs sound track! Just perfect for a wedding


----------



## shsherm

The Franck Sonata for violin and piano is well suited for use in a wedding ceremony. The only problem with music like this is finding musicians capable of playing it properly.


----------



## AnHero

webfreak said:


> Another possible...
> Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba


Now this one sounds like it would make a great recessional. Good suggestion.

Although I'm temped to edit this piece to make it "flow" better. That might not be kosher but I'll bet the audience won't notice.


----------



## Steve M

I think Beethoven's 6th could have some nice moments for a processional, perhaps more for a bride than bridesmaids. Unfortunately, I do think of the classic movie "Soylent Green" when I hear that gentle pastoral theme from the 6th...


----------

